# Gentoo 2007.0 LiveDVD  - gpg

## uhai

Hallo,

hier ist noch ein Newbie mit Problemen (- was auch sonst?)

Ich bin seit Suse 9.0 mit Linux unterwegs und möchte jetzt Gentoo einrnichten. Die Gentoo 2007.0 LiveDVD habe ich auf ein USB-Laufwerk geladen und mit k3b gebrannt. Leider scheint das Archiv defekt zu sein, beim Booten bricht der Startvorgang ab, weil der Kernel nicht gefunden wird.

Daher wollte ich die Iso-Datei prüfen mit gpg nach Handbuch-Anleitung (ich weiß, ist falschrum, anders wäre besser gewesen...). Leider kann mein gpg die Schlüssel (*.asc) nicht lesen. Die Schlüssel, die ich mit dem Befehl aus dem Handbuch geladen habe, scheinen nicht zu diesem File zu gehören. Im Handbuch ist nur von einer Gentoo 2007.0 LiveCD die Rede.

In den Foren und auf den mirrors konnte ich keine md5sum finden, auch keine separaten Schlüsseldateien. Muß ich das ganze tar-file jetzt nochmal laden (3,7 GB)? Oder gibt es noch einen anderen Weg, den ich bisher übersehen habe?

uhai

----------

## manuels

Hallo & willkommen im Forum,

es gibt ne LiveDVD von Gentoo? Könnte sein, ist mir aber nicht bekannt.

An und für sich müsste die MD5SUM, die zu dem Image gehört auch auf dem Server liegen, von dem du das Image hast.

Welcher ist das denn? 

So weit ich weiß kannst du mit GPG sowieso nur die Echtheit der MD5SUM prüfen.

Du kannst natürlich auch die Minimal-CD runterladen (was ich dir empfehlen möchte) - Falls du planst Gentoo mit dem Installer zu installieren - LASS DAS!!!

Wir sind hier alle (?) im Forum der Meinung, dass das Ding totaler Schrott ist und nicht reif ist.

Meine Empfehlung: Lad dir die Minimal-CD runter und druck dir die Installationsanleitung aus - dann läufts eigentlich ohne Probleme.

Tschö mit ö

Manuel

----------

## der.gecko

die einzige gentoo live dvd, die ich kenne ist sabayon ...

wenn du gentoo installieren willst, reicht dir, wie mein vorgänger gepostet hat die minimal cd. ich empfehle dir erstmal anhand des handbuchs >> 

http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/handbook/handbook-x86.xml

zu installieren. sollten probleme auftauchen, kannst du ja immernoch hier im forum nachfragen.

----------

## Ampheus

http://www.gentoo.org/main/en/where.xml

Unter der LiveCD findet ihr die LiveDVD  :Smile: 

----------

## der.gecko

nett^^ was man nicht alles übersehen kann.

----------

## manuels

 *Quote:*   

> Gentoo 2007.0 LiveDVD
> 
> (Approximately 3.7Gb each - only available via BitTorrent) 

 Hab vorher nochmal extra auf dem Uni-Bochum-Server geschaut, ob da was liegt - war ja klar, dass ich das nicht gefunden habe.  :Embarassed: 

----------

## uhai

@manuels:

den Server weiß ich nicht mehr, war glaube ich direkt der Link auf gentoo.org als torrent. keine md5sum  :Sad: 

Eigentlich wollte ich die liveDVD um Gentoo auch mal anzusehen vor der Installation...

@ alle:

Danke für die zahlreichen Rückmeldungen. Hier ist echt was los...

Wie lange braucht die CD-Installation? Bekomme ich das einigermaßen an einem Abend hin? Suse hat meine Hardware erkannt, was exotisches ist nicht dabei und der Rechner sollte am nächsten morgen mit KDE laufen...

Oder besser bis zum Wochenende warten?

uhai

----------

## Max Steel

Wart bis zum Wochenende.

Wenn du besnders scnelle Hardware hast, (so 1024GB bei einem Athlon XP *2 3000) kannstes auch an einem Tag zum laufen bekommen, also dann haste nich mehr als X fluxbox OpenOffice und Firefox, wobei letzere 2 auch als Binarie verfügbar sind.

Ein Rechner neben mir mit 650Mhz 135MB Ram braucht nun schon ne halbe Woche allein für KDE und ist immer noch beim 288. von 423 (X hat ich einen Befehl vorher)

----------

## uhai

Auf Euren Rat hin habe ich gestern abend bis heute fr@h 4 Uhr Gentoo installiert. Eigentlich lief es gut, nur der reboot l]uft nicht.

Grub gibt einen Fehler, er kann den Kernel nicht finden. Ich denke, ich habe die grub.conf versemmelt und werde da mal nachbessern.

Kann ich dann mit chroot mitten in der Installation einsteigen oder mu\ ich von vorne beginnen?

uhai

----------

## manuels

da hat jemand das Prinzip verstanden!

Ja, du kannst dich einfach ein-chroot-en und den Fehler beheben.

----------

## CommanderHammilton

 *uhai wrote:*   

> Auf Euren Rat hin habe ich gestern abend bis heute fr@h 4 Uhr Gentoo installiert. Eigentlich lief es gut, nur der reboot l]uft nicht.
> 
> Grub gibt einen Fehler, er kann den Kernel nicht finden. Ich denke, ich habe die grub.conf versemmelt und werde da mal nachbessern.
> 
> Kann ich dann mit chroot mitten in der Installation einsteigen oder mu\ ich von vorne beginnen?
> ...

 

ja du must einfach nur erneut von cd booten, deine laufwerke entsprechend deiner anordnung mounten und dann wie im Gentoo HAndbuch beschrieben das System Chrooten.

Was hast du für einen grub error ?

----------

## uhai

Grub l]uft ohne Anzeige (kein Men@, keine Eintr]ge, kein Fehlercode)

Kein Netz - eth0 nicht erkannt. Momentan bin ich @ber die Installtioans-CD im Netz - da ist eth0 konfiguriert.

Eben bin ich etwas ratlos, ob ich nachbessern sollte oder nochmal anfangen mu\?

PS - der Zeichensatz stimmt auch nicht, oder?

uhai

neuer Versuch - Grub verd]chtig ist der Video-Mode. Nach entfernen des Eintrags wird der Bildschirm mit grauen K]stchen @ber der schrift angezeigt. Lesbar ist nichts, aber vermutlich ist das das Grub-Men@ und sp]ter dann die anzeige vom Boot-Vorgang.

Netzwerk: Eventuell fehlt das Modul f@r meine Netzkarte. Wie hei\t das Ding f@r Ethernet? Versucht habe ich E1000, das wird aber nicht gefunden. Hardware scheint ja in Ordnung...

----------

## uhai

Zu meinem Grub-Problem: Es geht ohne Splashscreen. Eine Tip aus dem Forum dazu probiere ich jetzt noch aus....

Auch meine eth0 wird jetzt erkannt. ping geht. War ein Problem der Treiber im Kernel, hatte mich da in der auswahl vertan  :Embarassed: 

Jetzt finde ich aber links nicht mehr... Die Pfade scheinen richtig gesetzt zu sein. Ist links nach der Installation (minCD x86) nicht installiert? Mit Whereis/which habe ich nichts gefunden... Wo ist das Ding denn?

Ich will micht immer Windoof XP booten um zum Forum zu gelangen...

uhai

Ergänzung:

In grub.conf ist der Aufruf des Splashscreens mit Leerstelle der Grund für das Problem gewesen: (hd0,1) /Boot/...

So geht es ohne Probleme:

(hd0,1)/boot/...Last edited by uhai on Mon Aug 27, 2007 11:31 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## der.gecko

also, wir brauchen:

```
fdisk -l /dev/deinefestplattemitgentoo
```

und

deine grub.conf

----------

## Finswimmer

Nach der Installation, also wenn du Stage3 entpackt hast, ist fast gar nichts installiert. Nur das Nötigste.

Installier dir links einfach mit emerge -av links.

Tobi

----------

## uhai

OH?

@der.gecko:

fdisk -l /dev/hdb3:

```

Disk /dev/hdb3: 21.4 GB, 21476206080 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 2611 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

no valid partition found!
```

formatiert war das mit ext3... ?

grub.conf:

```

default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,1)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo-2.6.22-r5

root (hd0,1)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.22-gentoo-r5 root=/dev/hdb3 vga=0x318 video=vesafb:mtrr:3,ywrap,1024x768-32@85

title=Windows XP

rootnoverify (hd0,0)

makeactive

chainloader +1

# title=Gentoo-2.6.22-r5 Rescue

# root (hd0,0)

# kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.22-gentoo-r5 root=/dev/hda2

```

Der Splash funktioniert jetzt...

@Finswimmer:

Das habe ich auch schon probiert. Leider ohne Erfolg.

@all:

Ich denke, da muß ich nochmal partitionieren, oder?

uhai

----------

## Finswimmer

Öh. Warum gehts denn nicht?

Wir (ich) helfe(n) gerne, aber du musst uns schon mehr bieten...

Tobi

----------

## py-ro

Bitte 

```
fdisk -l /dev/hdb
```

nicht hdb3, weil hdb3 ist ja bereits die partition

----------

## uhai

nach emerge links kommt auf "links" immer noch "not found" von der bash. Ich denke, die fehlerhafte Partitionierung auf /dev/hdb3 ist der Grund dafür.

Momentan kann ich nur aus XP ins Forum, daher muß ich immer neu booten, um die exakten Fehlermeldungen zu bekommen. Auch kann ich aus Gentoo noch nicht drucken. 

Sorry für die mageren Auskünfte.  :Sad: 

uhai

----------

## uhai

@py-ro

Sorry, here we go:

```

Disk /dev/hdb: 120.0 GB, 120060444672 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 14596 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/hdb1               1        2433    19543041    f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)

/dev/hdb2            2434        2564     1052257+  82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/hdb3            2565        5175    20972857+  83  Linux

/dev/hdb4            5176       14596    75674182+  83  Linux

/dev/hdb5               2        2433    19535040    b  W95 FAT32

```

/dev/hdb4 ist derzeit unbenutzt, da liegt noch ein 70GB Datenfriedhof zur Bergung.

uhai

----------

## Finswimmer

Kannst du denn per Livecd in hbb3 rein-chroot-en und findest du dann links?

Ich denke nicht, dass der Fehler an der Partitionierung liegt, denn dann würde emerge links auch nicht funktionieren.

Tobi

----------

## uhai

Von der liveCD läuft das Ding so schön, wie ich es ohne CD gerne hätte. Da funktioniert alles, auch die Verzeichnisse und Dateien lassen sich alle anzeigen.

Boote ich direkt, dann ist der Prompt schon abgetaucht und anschließend war mit ls nichts mehr zu finden?

Auf einer zweiten Konsole (Strg+Alt+F2) verhält sich das System dann aber noch immer normal.

uhai

----------

## Finswimmer

Ich würd mich an deiner Stelle erstmal um den Rest (X Kde/Gnome etc) kümmern. Einen SplashScreen einzurichten habe ich immer noch nicht versucht.

Steht auf meiner Prioritäten Liste einfach zu weit unten.

Wenn dein Gentoo erstmal richtig läuft, dann kannst du auch gezielter suchen, da du dich schon ein bisschen besser auskennst.

Tobi

----------

## uhai

der Splash geht jetzt ja - war eine überflüssige Leerstelle nach (hd0,1)

Wenn ich jetzt weiter installiere - ist das System denn so eine stabile Basis?

Irgendwie wollte ich erst die Konsole fehlerfrei laufen haben....

uhai

----------

## Finswimmer

Ich dachte sie läuft fehlerfrei?

----------

## uhai

von der LiveCD, ja. Auch nach chroot.

Aber direkt gebootet kann das Dateisystem "abtauchen", soll heißen, dass keine Verzeichnisse oder Dateien mehr angezeigt werden oder gefunden werden.

Das könnte auch der Grund sein, warum links nicht gefunden wird und ich nicht ins Internet komme. ping geht aber!?

Das Netzwerk ist also konfiguriert.

Ein "emerge links" lief ohne Fehlermeldung, links startete danach aber auch nicht:

#> bash: links: command not found

Irgendwas stimmt doch nicht?

Ich habe metalog installiert, bin aber mit der Bedienung noch nicht vertraut. Damit könnte ich vermutlich etwas finden....

uhai

----------

## uhai

Jetzt melde ich mich aus Gentoo! Der Textbrowser macht mir noch Schwierigkeiten...

Weiter machen w@rde ich gerne mit Xorg, Nvidia und KDE. W]re die reihenfolge so ok?

uhai

----------

## Finswimmer

Hehe. Es gibt nur eine Reihenfolge. Wenn du emerge kde eingibst, dann installiert er dir zuerst X, dann Nvidia Treiber, dann kde.

Zum Konfigurieren hast du aber die richtige Reihenfolge.

----------

## uhai

d.h. emerge kde reicht als Befehl aus? Woher weiß er denn dann, dass ich nvidia-drivers will?

oder mache ich zuerst emerge nvidia-drivers und bekomme Xorg dabei gleich dazu? Bei der Installation von nvidia muß ja auch die xorg.conf angepaßt werden.

uhai

----------

## Finswimmer

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/nvidia-guide.xml

Viel Erfolg

P.S: An alle:  Warum ist in dem Handbuch noch nichts von VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" zu lesen?

Tobi

----------

## uhai

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/nvidia-guide.xml
> 
> Viel Erfolg
> 
> Tobi

 

Herzlichen Danke, die Anleitung habe ich auch schon ausgedruckt...

Mal sehen, wie lange ich brauche.

uhai

----------

## nikaya

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/nvidia-guide.xml
> 
> P.S: An alle:  Warum ist in dem Handbuch noch nichts von VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" zu lesen?
> 
> 

 

Das steht im X-Server Konfigurations HOWTO:http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/xorg-config.xml#doc_chap2

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Hehe. Es gibt nur eine Reihenfolge. Wenn du emerge kde eingibst, dann installiert er dir zuerst X, dann Nvidia Treiber, dann kde.

 

Naja,die nvidia Treiber installiert es nicht.Das Ebuild weiss nicht welche Graka drin ist und ob jemand die Treiber überhaupt haben möchte.  :Wink: 

Zudem würde ich xorg-x11 mit "emerge xorg-x11" immer separat installieren und nicht als Abhängigkeit von einem Paket.So ist gewährleistet das es im World-File landet.

----------

## Finswimmer

 *nikaya wrote:*   

>  *Finswimmer wrote:*   http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/nvidia-guide.xml
> 
> P.S: An alle:  Warum ist in dem Handbuch noch nichts von VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" zu lesen?
> 
>  
> ...

 

Hast Recht mit emerge xorg-x11 separat.

Aber über VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" braucht man die nvidia-drivers nicht extra zu installieren.

Tobi

----------

## nikaya

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Aber über VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" braucht man die nvidia-drivers nicht extra zu installieren.
> 
> 

 

Hast Recht damit.Das kam in etwa so rüber dass nvidia "einfach so" installiert wird.War wohl ein Missverständnis meinerseits.

----------

